# what MPGs are you averaging?



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

Currently driving a Jeep Grand Cherokee 4x4 with 3.7l engine.
Mileage is not too exciting.
Thinking of buying an Atlas with or without 4motion but don't wont to see my mileage getting worse.

Thanks


----------



## stevefromcleve (Feb 19, 2000)

MPG is very subjective based on driving style, terrain, air temp, and percentage city/highway, etc. but I'm seeing ~19 average on my barely broken-in FWD SE. This is mostly city driving. 

My wife has JGC 3.7L 4WD and it is rated 1 MPG less city and highway, so you won't see a big improvement. 

More importantly, the perceived MPG on the Atlas will be less, because the JGC fuel tank is much larger. I am struggling to getting used to almost weekly fill-ups (coming from a '12 Passat 5-Speed).


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm getting a combined 20 mpg per tank, that includes driving around town and commuting on the highway and a fair amount of stop and go traffic. I track the miles and gallons filled so not relying on the computer for this, though it is coming in pretty close to my math (in my old TDi the computer was always off by a few mpg compared to actual) I know some folks who only do short trips 1-2 miles are not doing well, they are complaining about 12-13 mpg, so how you are going to drive it will make a difference.


----------



## stevefromcleve (Feb 19, 2000)

Just checked my trip computer and my "extended period" MPG is 22.6 (FWD SE).
Car has 980 miles.


----------



## remery (Jul 26, 2017)

20.1 MPG - 2500 miles on a SE with 4 motion.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

MPG for the Atlas is a massive disappointment. My Durango R/T AWD with a V8 Hemi (and towing capacity of 7,400 lbs) does only slightly worse than the gutless V6 in the VW. I'll happily pay the miniscule MPG penalty for the extra power and the fantastic exhaust rumble in the Durango. Sad, VW.

Maybe I'll check again after a refresh in a few years.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

15.8 mpg over 550 miles









Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

SEL Premium 4motion.

Around 15 MPG. Combination of a 20 mile highway commute 2-3 times a week, and many short (2-3 mile) trips around town rest of the time.

The disappointing fact is that combined with a moderately sized fuel tank I get only about 250 miles between refuels.


----------



## DIRANONI (Jun 21, 2006)

*23.6mpg*


----------



## Atlasowner2018 (Jul 28, 2017)

*Atlas mileage, 0ne month in*

I drive mainly highway, 70/30 and 1100 miles on SE with 4 Motion. I keep speed below 73, fear of tickets mainly, and mileage is 24.9mpg. Exceeds my expectations


----------



## hoobafrank (Feb 22, 2006)

I just drove from southern Wisconsin to Orlando, FL, then to Hilton Head, SC, then back to WI. 2800 miles and averaged 24MPG down and back up. Usually seeing about 19 though.


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

I started this tread before buying an SE with Tech FWD.
Now after the first 1000 I see and average of 22.9 mpg.
Care is efficient when driving at constant moderate speed on the highway (today on the way to work I averaged 31 mpg!).
But stop n go traffic and city traffic take a hefty toll on the mpg.

I bought the car for long road trips and barely drive in cities.
So the car makes sense to me.


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

1000 miles on the Atlas since purchase and it's steadily getting better. We averaged 9.5 L/100 KMs or 24.8 MPG US on our latest trip of about 150 miles which had speeds ranging from 60 MPH to 75 MPH and some city driving.


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

22.7 mpg on first 3000 miles
lots of highway driving with heavy traffic
and also driving up steep mountains


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

LE 4motion with 600 miles on the OD. Mixed driving, but more highway than city. Extended MPG is just under 25mpg. Also leaving the auto-stop feature on, so it does turn off at stops.


----------



## jmiller3792 (Sep 19, 2017)

If you go by the carnet estimated miles to empty, I'm getting about 3,000 mpg...










But in reality about 22 so far in mixed driving after 900 miles.


----------



## ndavies9897 (Jul 31, 2012)

About 800kms on an Atlas Comfortline 2.0T fwd. Dealer filled the tank upon pickup, computer reported tank average of 8.5L (27.6) per 100km, i calculated 8.7L per 100km (27mpg) that included my wife driving a fair amount of in town stop and go, a few highway trips back and forth to work and some city stop and go. We arrived at the cottage last night that included some in town stop and go and many hills with an elevation climb and the computer reported 7.1L per 100km (33mpg) i would assume it would be a bit less given the slight discrepancy above.

I am quite happy thus far and the 2.0T has great low end torque and is much quieter than our 2016 Passat 1.8T.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndavies9897 (Jul 31, 2012)

To the Cottage and back with some stop and go in town driving on the way home.7.3L per 100 km (32.2mpg) Again probably a bit off but not bad for 4200 lbs. Not quite 1000kms on the odometer, 2.0T Fwd Atlas Comfortline


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deejunx (Sep 29, 2017)

Mine's not that great either. 14.6mpg for about the first 500 miles :facepalm:. Mainly 70 city driving, 30 highway. It did avg to 25mpg if I'm going on an extended hwy trip (40 miles 1 way). Will it eventually get up to 18mpg city as advertised?


----------



## sMartino (Sep 16, 2010)

At my test drive I was averaging 18 mph on fwd Atlas- rural area driving/some red light, stop signs, ~45 mph. I assume it would have been 17 mph on 4motion.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

deejunx said:


> Mine's not that great either. 14.6mpg for about the first 500 miles :facepalm:. Mainly 70 city driving, 30 highway. It did avg to 25mpg if I'm going on an extended hwy trip (40 miles 1 way). Will it eventually get up to 18mpg city as advertised?


In SoCal in that regime? No.


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

from mile 3000 to 6500 I now average 24 mpg 
3.6 FWD, lot of highway


----------



## j.champ (Nov 4, 2017)

jmiller3792 said:


> If you go by the carnet estimated miles to empty, I'm getting about 3,000 mpg...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolz! we had fun with that one for a while... at about 1400 miles and the first few tanks were in the high teens.. now, we are getting around 20-21 MPG mixed local and hwy - SE with 4 motion.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

blerg said:


> from mile 3000 to 6500 I now average 24 mpg
> 3.6 FWD, lot of highway


Lots of HWY and what is avg speed?


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

We're at roughly 10/100kms right now (23.5mpg according to the googles), AWD. I accidentally reset our totals while I was messing about in the menus  But right now it's at 10.2L/100 and it was around that before I reset. Our benchmark was our old truck (2008 Chev Colorado, rwd) and it beats that at 1000lbs heavier, so we're happy.

I'd say roughly 85% highway. Average speed is tough because our road out is several KMs at low speed and tends to throw off our overall actual average.


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

edyvw said:


> Lots of HWY and what is avg speed?



pretty slow, bay area traffic 
50-60 miles i would say
consumption goes up a lotif you go faster
if i drive 70 i only get 22'ish


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

blerg said:


> pretty slow, bay area traffic
> 50-60 miles i would say
> consumption goes up a lotif you go faster
> if i drive 70 i only get 22'ish


That is what I was thinking. VR6 was never shy in gulping gas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sMartino (Sep 16, 2010)

Few days with the car (4 motion), averaging 20-24 mph in suburban driving: stops signs, traffic lights, some start/stop traffic, some 45-55 mph driving, no highway. I've been easy on the throttle (normal mode).


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

sMartino said:


> Few days with the car (4 motion), averaging 20-24 mph in suburban driving: stops signs, traffic lights, some start/stop traffic, some 45-55 mph driving, no highway. I've been easy on the throttle (normal mode).


Getting low 20’s with non-conservative mixed driving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I do mostly city driving so for all you grocery getters, I am averaging no better than 15 MPG.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

SEL Premium here. So 4Motion and riding on 20s:

Around the city and commuting (mix highway and residential driving) I would say I am averaging about 19-20mpg

Just completed a 6 hour road trip last night. Pretty much 95% highway plus a little city driving on each end. A few of my observations:

- 610kms / 381 miles
- Drove around 115 km/h average / 72 mph
- RPM held around 2000 - 2100 (which was a nice cruising point for the engine)
- mostly flat road - with a few hills here and there

Made the entire trip on one tank of gas - definitely pushed it to the end with the trip computer telling me I had only 10km until empty. If I was ever pushing against a strong wind though - I would definitely have to stop for gas.

Filled up at the end of the trip with 63L of fuel which according to google is 16.64 gal. According to Car and Driver (don't have the VW manual handy) the fuel tank capacity is approx 18.6gal. So am I right in assuming that when the computer reads 5 miles to empty (10kms) we still have a 2 gal reserve? Not that I plan to push it - but definitely good to know.

Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

Just did my first calculation on my wife's in town driving. 17mpg. Bang-on the EPA city rating. Usually empty, V6 AWD on brand-new snow tires.


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Se r line 4motion. All stop and go around time, rarely over 45 mph even. Avg 18.8 mpg. Temp outside 20 F to 40 F degrees


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

400 miles on it (VR6 4Motion) so brand new, our average on our second tank of gas is 20 for around town with a little highway thrown in...I am quite impressed actually with that for such a big vehicle that isn't even broken in yet. My wife is taking it on a road trip a few states south next weekend so v. curious to see what her mileage is. My frame of reference is a 2006 Honda Odyssey that did 15-18 around town and 23-26 on the highway...I suspect the Atlas will be about the same which is fine by me. Keep in mind the difference between the Atlas and the Pilot average mpg is 2 mpg which equates to about $18 more a month for a typical 12K year...hardly enough to even talk about.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Such a shame the diesel disaster took the great TDI out of the equation. My 2012 TDI TREG with a 25 gallon tank will give me well over 750 miles per tank on the road trips with 425 lbs of torque . I fill up at 725miles and take on 22 gallons. I'm hoping against hope that the diesel will make a come back.


----------



## Atlas32 (Feb 3, 2018)

TeamAtlas said:


> Just did my first calculation on my wife's in town driving. 17mpg. Bang-on the EPA city rating. Usually empty, V6 AWD on brand-new snow tires.


We’ve been getting around 23-24 in normal mode mostly hwy with a 15-20 mile stretch of hills on one of our frequently traveled routes! Very happy VR6 AWD yay! Also we have less than 2000 miles on it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

